# Anyone living in or near Bacolod



## mar1331bro (1 mo ago)

Hello,

Looking someone to talk about event and have coffee. I'm older black and just retired here this month


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I'm in Iloilo. Have only been to Bacolod a couple times so don't know anyone there, but welcome aboard and hope someone chimes in soon to your quest.

Fred


----------



## mar1331bro (1 mo ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> I'm in Iloilo. Have only been to Bacolod a couple times so don't know anyone there, but welcome aboard and hope someone chimes in soon to your quest.
> 
> Fred


Iloilo was actually my second choice to stay. Thank you


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum mar1331.

Don't know Iloilo area but my area in La Union I have learnt to keep away from expats, the locals, humans here are much easier to get along with.
My coms with expats like myself are only online.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

mar1331bro said:


> Looking someone to talk about event and have coffee. I'm older black and just retired here this month


 Good choice, I believe. Filipinos there arent loud as Cebuanos. 
Many Cebuanos shout when they "speak". I tried to speak once with such but it was impossible because in same room sat family members and had more than one conversation running at same time, all shouting NOT angry, it was their normal conversation level. Except the toddlers, they didnt say anything. I suppouse they had given up to try to shout louder than the grown ups 
While a NOT shy from Bacolod almost whisper when she talk and the toddler speak very low too. 

As bigpearl hinted, a lower percent of expats than in our home countries are interesting to meet, because a much higher percentage of expats find the most interesting is to drink to much alcohol. But there are exceptions


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mar, I live much further south of Manila in the Laguna area near Los Banos Laguna. Enjoy!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Good choice, I believe. Filipinos there arent loud as Cebuanos.
> Many Cebuanos shout when they "speak". I tried to speak once with such but it was impossible because in same room sat family members and had more than one conversation running at same time, all shouting NOT angry, it was their normal conversation level. Except the toddlers, they didnt say anything. I suppouse they had given up to try to shout louder than the grown ups
> While a NOT shy from Bacolod almost whisper when she talk and the toddler speak very low too.
> 
> As bigpearl hinted, a lower percent of expats than in our home countries are interesting to meet, because a much higher percentage of expats find the most interesting is to drink to much alcohol. But there are exceptions


Well hate to admit Lunkan that I drink like a fish and smoke like a burning tire both Australia and my new home in the Philippines.
I have met many local expats here and Manila over the years and the ego's are bigger than Ben Hurr,,,,,, I am, I have and it's all about them. All the guys I met over the years, only one was simple and decent and the other dude passed away a couple of years ago. They prefer the quiet life and simply dealing with the locals and no big heads, getting on with their lives and not interested to compete. No need, happy with their lot in life as I am.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I live in Makati...over past many years have met many expat brothers, from various discussion boards. With the exception of one fellow who was dull as dishwater, all my meetings with fellow expats have been good fine and interesting. Nary an ego in sight. Many Im still in contact with. You can tell from discussion boards such as these whether a person might be similar to yourself, and therefor whether you might have things in common.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

freebiefan said:


> I live in Makati...over past many years have met many expat brothers, from various discussion boards. With the exception of one fellow who was dull as dishwater, all my meetings with fellow expats have been good fine and interesting. Nary an ego in sight. Many Im still in contact with. You can tell from discussion boards such as these whether a person might be similar to yourself, and therefor whether you might have things in common.


Or not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> I live in Makati...over past many years have met many expat brothers, from various discussion boards. With the exception of one fellow who was dull as dishwater, all my meetings with fellow expats have been good fine and interesting. Nary an ego in sight. Many Im still in contact with. You can tell from discussion boards such as these whether a person might be similar to yourself, and therefor whether you might have things in common.


 Yes. 

But still the percent of foreigners drinking to much alcohol is much higher in countries as e g Phils than average in "western" countries. 
(In Sweden I estimate 10 % or less are what I call "bar people" if include young "party age" people. Although the much biger Swedish "beach people" group ( = like to squeeze at beaches not realy doing anything) arent worth meeting neither by they are so boooooring


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, O.P.  



Lunkan said:


> But still the percent of foreigners drinking to much alcohol is much higher in countries as e g Phils than average in "western" countries.


How much is too much ? 

.Nice to meet with friends for a couple of drinks...

.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> How much is too much ?
> 
> .Nice to meet with friends for a couple of drinks...


 Why need any alcohol at all? There are other relax methods, which dont make hangovers  
And whats nicer with meeting with alcohol drinks than without???

(Before I got injuried, I met people mainly in sport clubs/competitions and at dances. In many sports alcohol = disqualification and speedy dances dont function with alcohol because people become to slow by alcohol although drunks believe they become star dancers


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Lunkan said:


> Why need any alcohol at all? There are other relax methods, which dont make hangovers
> And whats nicer with meeting with alcohol drinks than without???
> 
> (Before I got injuried, I met people mainly in sport clubs/competitions and at dances. In many sports alcohol = disqualification and speedy dances dont function with alcohol because people become to slow by alcohol although drunks believe they become star dancers


I was being flippant my friend ... and in actual fact, I don't drink alcohol when back in the UK these days...just too damned expensive...plus, I drive when there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> I was being flippant my friend ... and in actual fact, I don't drink alcohol when back in the UK these days...just too damned expensive...plus, I drive when there.


 These arguments arent reasons to drink alcohol in Phils


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Oookay. You win.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We used to have meetups at one of the local establishments every 1st & 3rd wed. Were well attended (20 - 30)by all the Iloilo area expats up to about 50 kms distance. Haven't been since the plandemic thing so don't even know it they still meet. 

My recommendation to the OP would be that whenever out & about, to greet everybody you see who seems might be a foreigner. Some will stop & talk a bit and you can find out info about others or meetings, etc. That is how I found the group here some years ago. 

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> We used to have meetups at one of the local establishments every 1st & 3rd wed. Were well attended (20 - 30)by all the Iloilo area expats up to about 50 kms distance. Haven't been since the plandemic thing so don't even know it they still meet.
> 
> My recommendation to the OP would be that whenever out & about, to greet everybody you see who seems might be a foreigner. Some will stop & talk a bit and you can find out info about others or meetings, etc. That is how I found the group here some years ago.


 Yes. (Although I would only contact them looking possible interesting.)

The hard part is to find the FIRST interesting, then he/she know more interesting people. 
((It took me around 2 months to build a new interesting network when I got to a far new place where I didnt know anyone. Although can be much faster if not being picky as I  who dont want contact with most people because I find a low percentage interesting. Except small kids, I found most of them funny.))


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

At times, even a simple smile & a nod of the head in acknowledgement (along with eye contact) is enough to get a conversation going.

Fred


----------

